
STUDY: Machines Are Just as Racist as Humans - sherm8n
http://www.colorlines.com/articles/study-machines-are-just-racist-humans
======
romwell
...who program them.

Anyone surprised?

~~~
savethefuture
Who programmed us? Anyone surprised?

